# What's happened to Homegrown Fantaseeds?



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 14, 2011)

At Attitude most of the strains bred by Homegrown Fantaseeds are now out of stock or discontinued.  I wrote Attitude to ask why, was told only "give your email address to be notified when back in stock" (i.e. they did not read my message).  Wrote HF and asked the same question - no answer.

Does anyone happen to know whether they are going out of business or something?


----------

